# has anyone tried clomipramine generic for anafranil?



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

My sike doc just gave this to me to try and was wonering if anyone had any good help with anti axiety drug?


----------



## NickiNZ (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Forrest. Yes I've been on Clomipramine twice before for quite long periods of time. The first time was to treat my post-natal psychosis and the second time was to treat a general panic/anxiety disorder. The first time I took it was for just over 2 years and the second time was for over 3 years. Both times I found it really effective. I did have side effects both times of extreme fatigue, shaking/shivering and a very dry mouth, but these wore off after about 3 weeks. It didn't affect my IBS-D badly. I have suffered from IBS-D for about 16 years now but until this year have never really experienced anxiety because of it as I have always managed it through diet and trying to keep stress to a minimum. Earlier this year though I went on a trip and had the worse IBS-D episodes ever and as a result have ended up with extreme panic attacks/anxiety over it. After putting up with this for several months now and only leaving the house to go to work, I've had enough and am off to my doctor this week. I'm going to ask for Clomipramine again as I've found it so good before.Good luck with it and I'd be interested to know how you get on. I've not know anyone else who has taken it before.CheersNicki


----------

